
In Brain’s Electrical Ripples, Markers for Memories Appear - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/in-brains-electrical-ripples-markers-for-memories-appear-20190806/
======
rolltiide
I've been thinking of long term memory as hashmaps, with the values themselves
being multiple specific neurons firing and also at a specific frequency, which
would be easier to store in great abundance to reuse resources.

the keys being just a bunch of pointers somehow. neurons could also have modes
to being part of the key storage, and then switching modes to value recovery

~~~
SubiculumCode
Episodic recollection is generally thought of as a partial reinstatement of
the brain state that had occurred during memory encoding. The dentate of the
hippocampal formation is theorized to perform pattern separation of inputd
that results in a sparse represntation of that brain state. A memory cue in
the environment elicits a partial matching representation which can initiate
pattern completion in the heavily recurrent area cornu ammonis 3, which is
downstream from the dentate. This pattern completion event back projects
signals to the cortex etc to reinstate the encoded mental state, resulting in
a sometimes vivid recollection, or reliving of an event. Of course it is all
hopelessly more complex than this.

~~~
jcims
My ability to recall is quite terrible and has been all of my life. However,
after I started listening to podcasts I noticed that if I re-listened to a
portion of an episode, I would get highly visual and intrusive memories of
what I was doing the last time I heard the podcast. To the point where I could
recall things like shifting my gaze and even to some extent what I was
thinking at the time.

I wonder if the podcast is helping me structure the encoding of the memory or
if it's always there and the podcast is helping me recall it, but it's very
trippy.

